# New mum looking for a dieting buddy



## youngwife20

Hey ladies! I had my beautiful daughter 4 weeks ago. and i havent got a spesific goal of how much weight id like to loose but i know id like to get healthier and be slimmer so when it gets to baby number 2 il be healthier and hopefuly hve an easy labour. 

its hard for me to get motivated to diet or exerssise lol so is there anyone that wants a dieting buddy so we can support and motivate eachh other x


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

Yes ME :D I have decided to start my weight loss and exercise tomorrow for the same reasons as you, so when I have my LO I will feel healthier!! I have decided I would like to lose about 6 stone :blush: but I need someone to chat to to help motivate me and share tips etc :flower: Ps congratulations on your LO x


----------



## Jims_Girl

Budge up ladies :) can I join you?!
Decided tonight (after eating one final chocolate dessert) that tomorrow is the start of my post natal dieting saga!!!

LO is 5 weeks and exclusively breastfed. I was 13stone7lbs at the end of my pregnancy now 11stone3lbs.... I want to get to around 9stone9lbs.
I'm joining slimmingworld on Tuesday and starting walking daily. Hoping to start exercising over the next few weeks but my Caesarian wound & tummy is still not up for anything more than walking....
How are you ladies planning on loosing weight?
:)


----------



## youngwife20

Mummy to be! - congrats on ur little one too hun! How r u getting on? And wow 6 stone awsome we can motivate each other! Pm me! What would tht make ur goal weight xx id like to be slimmer than i was to. Start with i let myself go lol x


----------



## youngwife20

Wow u 2 ladies were in third tri with me! Its so nice we all have our little ones now! U sure can join! 

Oh today al i ate was choclate cookies..my supply went down for tht reason i think! I was so busy id like to knw what ur diet plan is as im bf too.. but expressing also i dont know how u manage to just use the boob harmonie eats constantly i hate her being on the boob constantly! I dnt mind when shes just wanting a snack but shes constantly routing so i express so she can have ttht from the bottle

I lost 2stone in 3 weeks p now.. its slowed down i didnt do anything to loose that tho lol

And wow ur doing reli good so far what did u do to loose tht? I was 15 stone pre pregnancy then 17 something 117kg at end of preg i was 104 3week pp then 103 the next day so lost 2lbs in one day lol think its coz she emptied one boob lol they feel like the weigh a ton! Not weiged since but probs 16stones maybe? Ohh u had a section? Me too! How is ur recovery going? Ive been walkin round the shopping centre with the pram so its not to much for me to handle with my stiches i had dissolvable stiches so i think its healin well xx to loose the weight i wanted to reduce my calories but i dnt want my milk supply to reduce - hey do u pump at all? I think i lost so much so fast becuase i was pumpin out all that extra milk now ive slowed down pumpin my weight loss has slowed down too! I think il stop with the cookies and choclate to start with and replace it with fruit its a start lol x x


----------



## MrsM17

Me me me!!! My boy is 7 weeks now, ive had my 6 week check and all is well with my c section scar and I feel ready to go!! (apart from ive pulled my back-sods law!!) Supposed to be joining the gym with my sis but waiting until my backs better.

I gained 3 stone when pg and have 1.5 stone left to loose, the other came off without even trying!

I want to be ideally lower 10's but upper would do me right now too!

Ive been feeling pap, esp now the weathers good and I dont fit into any of my clothes :( I have hen parties and weddings to go to this yr too so need a weigh in and some motivation xx


----------



## MrsM17

Ooh just realised we have a few section ladies too! x


----------



## youngwife20

Mrs m! Were u in the thread i posted a few months ago named ladies who r 36 weeks 37weeks pregnant etc? Ur names familier - and yup c section here too! Hows ur recovery going? Are u allowed to exersise now? I dont have my 6 week check up till baby *7 weeks hows ur diet? I cnt stop eating cookies!! X


----------



## MrsM17

yes I was in there, I remember you!

My recovery is great, felt 100% on the scar front for ages, I was v lucky and had a quick recovery!

Eating not going so well, starve all day as have no time to eat and then when he's asleep I eat which is the worse time!! x


----------



## youngwife20

Mrs m- aww so glad ur recovery went well! I was in hosp for almost 2 weeks! But recoverying better nw i keep eating take aways my mum cooked lots of food and we ate most of it n put some in the freezer n were both to lazy to bother defrosting it lol so we just buy food not good! And are u allowed to exersise after 6weeks? X


----------



## youngwife20

Oh just noticedd i alreedy asked that lol x


----------



## MrsM17

and I never answered!

Yes I was told its fine as long as I take it easy and stop it anything hurts, also told not to do sit ups for a while.

Thats ages! I thought 2 nights was bad! Why were you in for 2 weeks? x


----------



## youngwife20

First of all harmonie wasnt breathin properly and had a lung infection her infecction levels were so high its supposed to be bellow 11 it was 100!! Its coz i was in labour 48hours n waters broke even longer than tht so after one week they said she was redy to go home then i suddenly got a temperatrue heavy bleeding clots so big then they found out i had a womb infection it was so scary i was bleedin so much i was moved to another ward incase i needed a transfusion i was given iv antiobiotics then when they kept sayin i was redy to go home my temp shot up or something else went wrong! Traumatic lol x


----------



## jenniferttc1

I'd like to join :) 
I was in the loose 5lbs in march thread and lost 5 pounds when I weighted in friday :) 
I've lost my pregnancy weight plus 2 more pounds so im at 123 now and wanting to reach my goal of 115 like I was aiming for before pregnancy. Breastfeeding really make me crave certain foods so im fighting that demon, along with being to exhausted to do more than take my baby on walks, but I want to now start a healthy diet and get back in the gym AND do some tanning so I look nice for our family photoshoot may 1st :)


----------



## Audraia

Me! :) I've started exercising already, doing kickboxing and Insanity. I was in great shape when I got pregnant and worked out all through pregnancy but gained 50lbs!!! I still have a bunch to loose, I'm on My Fitness Pal if you are and wanted to add me, user name Audraia. 

Im going to start running after next week when I go back to work so I can do the local 10K this year. I've done it the past couple years but didn't do it last year as I was pregnant! :) 

Good luck to us in our weight loss!


----------



## Jims_Girl

Weekly check in ladies???

How you all doing? :)

I have my 6week post c-section check tomorrow... Im still sore so taking exercise slowly! Veeeeerrrrrry slowly :)

Pre pregnancy - 9st 9oz
End pregnancy - 13st 7oz
25th March - 11st 3oz
1st April - 10st 11oz 

I was going to join slimming world but I'm still loosing on my own so I'll wait until I hit a plateau and save myself some dosh :)


----------



## youngwife20

Jenifer- wow ur doing so well! How have u managed to loose all tht; what foods r u craving i find bf makes me crave cookies!


----------



## youngwife20

Thats intresting audria i did no exersise lost wieghed in first and begin of second tri and gained about 38 pounds and wow 10k! Training for tht ul loose weight easy! X goodluck!


----------



## NicolaWynne

Im 5ft 3 and I need to lose 21lbs to get to my goal weight of 8st (112lbs) 

Been going for walks, eating loads of salad and fruit, no chocolate or crisps etc, weight watchers yoghurts, snack a jacks... 

Need to fit into my jeans before i cry!!

Ive lost a stone in 7 weeks though which is good i guess :)


----------



## Jims_Girl

Hi Nicola! How are you and bubba!!?? :)

I made a decision! I have packed away all my lovely comfy maternity clothes... I can't hide behind them any longer!!!
Went to asda and bought a pair of cheapy jeans and a couple of tops... Had to take them all back as they were all too BIG!!! Woohoo!!!!
So I'm in a size 12 jeans... I'm giving myself 4 weeks to get my bum into a size 10!
Bought myself wii Zumba!!! I look like an utter loon prancing around my living room but it tells you the calories you've lost so it's fairly motivating!
Also dug out the wii fit - now the chubby little wii mii is inspiration enough to move my butt!! :)

Hows everyone doing this week? :)


----------



## jenniferttc1

youngwife20 said:


> Jenifer- wow ur doing so well! How have u managed to loose all tht; what foods r u craving i find bf makes me crave cookies!

just breastfeeding and walk/jogging 5 times a week i weighted intoday and lost another pound since friday :happydance: breastfeeding helps so much! I crave anything sweet but i was maintaing when i ate sweet stuff all day so i quit and now loosing 1 lb a week!


----------



## NicolaWynne

Jims_Girl said:


> Hi Nicola! How are you and bubba!!?? :)
> 
> I made a decision! I have packed away all my lovely comfy maternity clothes... I can't hide behind them any longer!!!
> Went to asda and bought a pair of cheapy jeans and a couple of tops... Had to take them all back as they were all too BIG!!! Woohoo!!!!
> So I'm in a size 12 jeans... I'm giving myself 4 weeks to get my bum into a size 10!
> Bought myself wii Zumba!!! I look like an utter loon prancing around my living room but it tells you the calories you've lost so it's fairly motivating!
> Also dug out the wii fit - now the chubby little wii mii is inspiration enough to move my butt!! :)
> 
> Hows everyone doing this week? :)

Hey :) We are great thanks, how are you two?? 

I didnt bother with maternity clothes haha i just stretched the sh*t out of my normal clothes (some of which have now been used as dusters :dohh:)

I havent set myself a goal to get back into my size 8 jeans... slowly getting there though! 

What kind of diet are you doing?? I've just been eating loads of salads, im so sad that i actually search restaurant menus on the internet for "tasty" salads :haha: TGIs do a nice sounding steak fajita one haha.

I got the xbox kinect with "your shape fitness evolved" its really good, havent used it yet... just been taking Phoebe for walks :)

x x x


----------



## Jims_Girl

No diet as such just breastfeeding and walking, I'll start doing some slooooooow jogging with the pram next week and I'm actually tacking my horse up for a long awaited ride this weekend! Can't wait!!!
I can't believe I put on so much weight.... If I have any more babies I will definately be thinking about what I eat! :)
Alfie is having a bit of a growth spurt over the last three days so I've been in bed feeding him and eating silly amounts of chocolate! So as soon as his feeding goes back to normal I'm sure I'll stop hunting ever corner of the house for food :)


----------

